# Jotul Castine



## JBinKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Here is a picture as promised of my woodstove in operation last burning season.


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Sep 19, 2006)

Man thats a great looking install!!, 

and i tell you, i can tell frim the photo. a rear exit that long in a 13' chimney is not going to perform well. the flame looks lazy and the glass is hazy. I cant tell, but at the very least you need to make shure you have a 1/4" of rise per foot on that pipe. Looks be damned, you need more chimney. That stove will never perform as intended in that configuration. Make shure you describe your chimney setup in the review you left for the stove. Great looking install, now you need to adress your chimney issues.


----------



## DonCT (Sep 19, 2006)

I agree with MSG. The rear vent length can cause some problems. Why is it so long? The rear vent pipe on my stove is only 10 in.

Where there some clearance issues?


----------



## JBinKC (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks on the compliment on the install. I actually did the hearth pad myself. Yes, there were some clearance issues I don't have the exact numbers as I am now at my primary residence. Yes the horizontal pipe is roughly 3 ft and I am not sure if it has any  rising pitch per your specs. Another question is this horizontal 3 ft included in overall 13 ft MSG? Thanks.


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Sep 20, 2006)

No,the horizontal run  its a overall deduction of the thirteen feet.  I dont recall the figure, but you deduct x amount of feet from the verticle for every foot horizontal. lets say its a 1:1 ratio. (it might be a 2:1) Example, if your chimney is thirteen feet not including the horizontail run. You would take the horizontal run length as a penality. So your net amount of chimney would be 10'. So you would add 3 more feet of chimey to get the net amount back to 13'. Now, the problem is, 13' is still borderline. So even though adding three feet of chimney to get you back up to the minimum 13' run helped, it still might not be enough, but way more then the calculated 10' has right now. Now lets go bacwards. and say you counted that 3' horizontal as verticle pipe, and all you realy have is 10' on the exterior. Take your 3' deduction so now you have a net chiney of 7'.  You would have to add 6' more feet to get back up to the minumium 13'. if you get this resolved, you will love your stove.


----------



## JBinKC (Sep 20, 2006)

MSG wouldn't  an easier  and perhaps more economical fix be the Exhausto fan I see occasionally advertised on this site and would you happen to know what the wattage of the appliance would be? The outside riser will be somewhere around 12-14 ft. Wouldn't there be a potential structural issue for such a long unsupported rise and a chimney enclosure need to be built?  Thanks.


----------



## begreen (Sep 20, 2006)

Follow MSG's suggestions for the pipe and let that baby burn hotter - up to 600 degrees is fine. You should be one happy camper. Let us know how it works out JB.

Posts crossed. JB, is this a metal pipe? Could you post an outside shot of the stack? Can a support system be added?


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Sep 20, 2006)

JBinKC said:
			
		

> MSG wouldn't  an easier  and perhaps more economical fix be the Exhausto fan I see occasionally advertised on this site and would you happen to know what the wattage of the appliance would be? The outside riser will be somewhere around 12-14 ft. Wouldn't there be a potential structural issue for such a long unsupported rise and a chimney enclosure need to be built?  Thanks.



I have never used an exausto, but there designed for what you want to do. Thats about all i know, except that there ungodly expensive, way more then snapping a extra section or two up there. You can brace it with a rood support bracket. Then no need for a chase for support.  Bottem line, you have invested quite of bit of money allready, the stove is not going to function properly as it is. You will fight it and me marginaly happy with your purchase. There is not a stove on the market that would work in that install. 10' with a 3' horizontal is asking to much. Research an exausto or add more pipe. You will be happy you did. And dont forget, if you have a 10' with a 3' horizontal you realy only have a 7' chimmey. Now go for the minimum 13' or an exausto. If you dont bring it up 6 more feet, then its not woth the effort of trying less. Decide on 6' or more of pipe or the fan option. If i remember right exausto's are in the $400-$600 range.


----------



## JBinKC (Sep 20, 2006)

MSG thanks! I will take a picture of it when I get down there on the weekend and inform you of the overall length. I think its close to 15-16 ft total length. l also will check if the horizontal piece has a 1/4"or higher pitch per ft.  I am kind of miffed my dealer did not see that in the installation.


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Sep 20, 2006)

Great! if you have enough chimney with the proper deductions for horizontal run, a level or downslope horizontal run will RUIN your draft in any situation. Unfortunatly that might not be a easy fix. Im not at work, and i am in the middle of a chem. exam, so i cant look it up, but is there a short leg kit avalible for the castine? if so, that would be a easy fix! So overall you need to have a drop of 3/4" from the front of the T to the flue collar of the stove.


----------



## senorFrog (Sep 20, 2006)

MountainStoveGuy said:
			
		

> is there a short leg kit avalible for the castine? if so, that would be a easy fix!



Yes, according to the catalog it will drop the height of the Castine by 2.25 inches...

http://tinyurl.com/lcz6m


----------

